# Xbox 360 Discussion



## Sourabh (Apr 12, 2005)

*MS to launch Xbox 2 on 12 May*

well nothings official,mebbe just a rumour, but cant say mite be true

Microsoft won't play second fiddle to Sony next month, the company tacitly said today. It will launch Xbox 2 in a half-hour show on MTV four days before its rival reveals the PlayStation 3.

Late last week it appeared both companies had planned to launch their respective next-generation consoles on 16 May - a day before the start of the E3 games industry show, natch - at different events in Los Angeles. Sony's launch was - and still is, we assume - scheduled to take place at 3PM PST. Microsoft's meeting was booked for 6PM.

Read More: The Register


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope to be able to watch the show  Anybody knows about the time it will air at?

MS wanna nail Sony and Ninetendo this time. They are hurrying up the Xbox2. They might end up messing it up.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 12, 2005)

MTV is the right place for launching the XBox 2. And Nemesis if you have a TV Tuner please do record the show and put it up somewhere,


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats exactly what I was going to ask Nemesis to do. If possible, do record it Nem.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 12, 2005)

He doesnt have a tv-tuner 

if it is aired in India then ill record it with my tv-tuner lolz..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 13, 2005)

a must watch if it will be shown on mtv India,

btw i hardly remember watchin gamer.tv on ten sports , i miss it mostly


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2005)

Soura's right, I don't have a TV tuner. Doesn't make sense to buy one anyway 
But if I do manage to watch, I will post whatever details I can manage


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 13, 2005)

That wont be much of a worry though 'coz withing minutes of the telecast one can be sure that there will be millions of videos posted all around on the internet.

And here is something that I found out on Gamespot Rumor Control last night. Supposedly, the X-Box 2 controllers pics have been leaked somehow. The pics are hazy. Here is a link :
*forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=382461

If this isin't a hoax, then the Next Box is shipping with wireless controllers. Atleast Rumor Control thought that it isin't a hoax.

And here is another link as to why the NexTBox/Xenon/X-Box 360 might just end up being called X-Box 360...
*www.gametab.com/news/251938/
Intresting!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 13, 2005)

*And here is something that you have to go through. Recommended for all those who are on a watch out for the next gen X-Box console and all those who just love an innovative ad campaign. I am sure you wont be dissapointed.*
*www.gamespot.com/news/2005/04/06/news_6121811.html


----------



## raj14 (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh boy! No matter how high XBox 2 A.k.A Xenon is priced i will surely buy it. I just hope, they launch it in india as SOON as possible


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 14, 2005)

*XBOX Next = XBOX 360 details revailed*

etails this time official regarding XBOX 2 are out by Neowin, it will indeed be called XBOX 360 & will have a concave shape alongwith Platinum white finish

*www.neowin.net/comments.php?category=gamers&id=27923

*gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=7991

Hmm, their is a possibility of using new Skins for the hardware itself, cool


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 14, 2005)

It's still not enough. It's the same information as the thread in Gamerz section. Guess May 12 is the D-Day.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, even IGN has an article on this. Read it here:

*xbox.ign.com/articles/603/603992p1.html


----------



## vysakh (Apr 19, 2005)

check the first xbox 360 madden screenshot.[url].
amazing graphics i must say


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the latest pic of the console to appear on ourcolony.net
*img219.echo.cx/img219/148/xbox3607pb.jpg
It's assumed that the console has been photographed in an upright position.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 23, 2005)

the pic looks upright to me too.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

And guess what this might be...
*img250.echo.cx/img250/467/xdk5li.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 23, 2005)

Official Xbox 360 Image Leaked?

Source: Betanews

Microsoft's second generation Xbox has been the subject of much speculation over the last few months, as the videogame console nears its mid-May unveiling. But Microsoft has successfully kept the new Xbox all but a mystery - until now. A seemingly official picture of the "Xbox 360" has made its way onto the Web.

The image initially surfaced on the SomethingAwful Forums late Friday, where it quickly gained attention as the first legitimate picture of Microsoft's next-generation Xbox. Sources have vouched for its authenticity, however enthusiastic gamers won't receive official confirmation from Microsoft until May 12, when the new Xbox debuts on MTV.

*images.betanews.com/betanews/articles/1114223015/xbox360.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

Heh Heh...I can already see the Microsoft Officials mouthing the line, "Microsoft doesn't comment on speculations and rumors."!

Gosh, how many times have I read this line after each and every leaked info about X-Box 2. And worse, even Sony has started saying the same lines! Arrrghhhhh!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2005)

Keep those images coming!!!! We'll never know for sure if any of them is real until May 12, 9:30pm EST lol. And like cody said, MS are never acknowledge anything before the launch date. But what are Sony doing??? They cancelled a launch of the PS3 which was supposed to be around end March and never gave any reasons for it. MS gaining ground it seems. And still absolutely no info on the Revolution. Suspense is killing me 

E3 should answer all questions


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 23, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del that the xbox-2 development kit photograph which is only supplied to the game developers makin games for xbox360


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

lol, yeah, I know that too though I am not sure if thats an authentic pic. Did you notice that it says "Xenon Devlopement Kit"? And now that the thoery that the console might be called X-Box 360 gaining credibilty by the day, I am not too sure if the pic is authentic.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 24, 2005)

good thing is that they might give official wireless controllers this time, whats the use of giving wired anyway


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 24, 2005)

well lets c which pic is real but with wireless controllers batteries are always an issue

most gamers wont have mind the wired controllers if the variants of it come for cheap


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, it will be called 360 but Xenon was probably the code name so they called it Xenon Development Kit. Yea, wireless controllers would be cool. Just 20 odd days until launch.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 24, 2005)

Source Techtree
I dont need everyone to tell me that this is a rip. I'm doing this for the sake of spreadin the news.


> Yep, this is the real thing. After years of mock-ups and concept renders, here we are at last. Xbox 360. The real thing.
> *images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//3398_fw_xbox360_full1.jpg
> According to latest reports, the Xbox 360 will show off a tri-core 3GHz PowerPC (each) CPU, a power 500+MHz ATI Radeon graphics processor, and 256mb of DDR RAM. Apparently there s a confusion over the memory type, but I think its safe to assume DDR (what else will it be? SDR? Yeah right).
> Games will be available on regular DVDs (maybe dual-layer only), not HD-DVD (surprising) or Blu-Ray (obviously). Memory cards are now the game saving norm, ranging from 64MB to 1GB, a rather unwelcome deviation from the current Xbox that saves games directly to the built in hard disk. Speaking of hard disks, the Xbox 360 HDD will be optional, and connectable externally, like a portable USB HDD. Now this I don t like. I'm quite in love with the way a regular 3.5" IDE HDD fits into the older PS2s.
> ...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 25, 2005)

*img10.echo.cx/img10/9336/xbox360screen0011hc.jpg


> As the week began, a photo began to circulate around the Web which purported to be of the next-generation Xbox. Looking like a game-geek version of the famed Loch Ness Monster photo, the blurry image showed a slim silver-gray console on its side, PlayStation 2-style with a GameCube-like curved handle. It also had a distinct "X" logo on the side with a 360-degree circle at its center. While some dismissed the device as a modded PC case, others felt that they had seen it somewhere before. That's because they had. Last September, an image was reportedly leaked from a Microsoft focus group, one of which was called the "Xbox FS." Since the name rumored to stand for "F*** Sony," many people laughed off the silver-gray image that accompanied it. However, when flipped on its side and put next to this week's photo (pictured), the two are clearly the same machine--a machine very much like one with a "concave center" described in recent reports in the British games press. But perhaps the most convincing proof came in the form of an image from the teaser site Ourcolony.net. The site, which has been linked to Microsoft and has "leaked" images of what appears to be Xbox 360 controllers, released a photo of what looks like a console with the a silver-gray finish and a disc tray in the same place as the concept image and leaked photo. One last bit of circumstantial evidence is that at the new MTV trailer for the Xbox's unveiling ends with the Xbox's new logo--against a gray, not black, background.


Source: Gamespot Rumor Control


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL another pic. More and more pix are turning up as the day nears. Less than 20 days to go. I have a feeling that Sony will try to pull off something that will take all the attention away from the 360. They can't let the 360 steal all the attention.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2005)

hehe.... looks like  to me a photoshopped heat  sink of a processor . lol


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2005)

well bad nws guyz, no telecast of the xbox360 event on mtv India(i never hoped though)

this info is from official XBOX site

â€œMTV Presents: The Next Generation Xbox Revealedâ€? will be broadcast around the world. Local market times are as follows:


North America: Thursday, May 12, at 9:30 p.m. (21:30) 
*Japan/Asia(only if this denotes India too):   Friday, May 13, at 11:30* 
Europe:  France:   Friday, May 13, at 19:00 
Germany:   Friday, May 13, at 19:00 
Italy:   Friday, May 13, at 23:30 
Netherlands:  Friday, May 13, at 19:30 
Poland:   Friday, May 13, at 21:00 
Portugal:   Friday, May 13, at 20:00 
Romania:  Friday, May 13, at 20:00 
Scandinavia:  Friday, May 13, at 22:00 
Spain:   Friday, May 13, at 21:30 
U.K.:   Friday, May 13, at 20:00 
Australia:   Friday, May 13, at 19:00


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2005)

Well that's no surprise. They will probably only telecast it in places where the Xbox 360 will be sold. MS never brought the Xbox to India and the same case will probably apply to the 360 as well.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 27, 2005)

*Gates: Xbox 360 controllers to work on Longhorn*

The Windows Hardware Engineering Conference 2005 began today and Chairman Bill Gates has been talking our ears off about tablet PCs, a 64-bit Windows, auxiliary displays, and really not too much relating to Xbox. The one bit of news that GAF has seen coming out of WinHEC is that Xbox 360 controllers will be compatible out of the box with Longhorn, the next version of the Windows operating system.

This is probably due to the wireless functionality. We'll let you speculate in the comments precisely what technologies this would use, but we're betting there will be a USB attachment for PCs that allows Longhorn to talk to Xbox 360 controllers wirelessly.

If any more Xbox 360 news is revealed at WinHEC, GAF will have it as it breaks.

Source: Games Are Fun


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

Adding to the large number of items that have already emerged concerning the Xbox 360, another image has shown up out of nowhere to peak the interest of curious gamers. Last week, we saw what was said to be images of the system "leak", and now another image has popped up...the system's logo. Check it out for yourself:

*vib.gamercentric.com/x3602.JPG

If you couldn't tell by now, it all but seems the system will indeed be called the Xbox 360, and will sport the circular logos that have been hinted at by the company ever since they sent out their press invitations for E3, as well as the MTV promo teaser that showed a sleeker Xbox logo. 

source


----------



## anoopelias (May 2, 2005)

well iam waiting for xbox2 .......man it will be powerful than anyother graphics card ...


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

xbox2 is not a graphics card


----------



## Sourabh (May 3, 2005)

Gates: New Xbox has chance to be No. 1

"The next generation of Microsoft's Xbox gaming console, due later this month, will give the world's largest software maker a chance to overtake gaming business leader Sony, Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates asserted on Monday.

"Our goal in the last generation was to be in the game," Gates told reporters. "We came out of this round a strong No. 2."

Speaking at a meeting of the Society of American Business Editors and Writers, Gates said that the newest version of the Xbox, code-named Xenon, would have features that will make the device a more versatile tool for games, music, video and pictures in the living room.

Gates also emphasized that Xenon will take advantage of the growing availability of televisions and content in high-definition format, which allows clearer pictures to be displayed on large, wide screens.

Microsoft is planning release details of its next generation Xbox on May 12 in an MTV special, ahead of a key gaming conference later this month where Sony is also expected to talk about its successor to the PlayStation 2, its current generation console and market leader."

Read More/Source: News.com


----------



## raj14 (May 4, 2005)

IMO the name XBox 360 is kinda dull, i mean, Xenon would have been great! It sounds stupid, But who knows, MS can surprise us by showing a New named XBox on May 12th. If you look at the specs Xbx 360 is underpowered compared to sony PS3, it has a 12GHz 64-Bit Processor while ps3 has 32GHz CELL CPUs. Theres also PGR3 in development for the Box. Btw would that "unveiling" be shown on MTv india?


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2005)

Who said the Cell is 32GHz? It is just 4GHz. It has 8 cores but that doesn't mean that each is 4GHz


----------



## raj14 (May 5, 2005)

No man, i read it somewhere not kidding each core has 1MB L2 cache.  And runs a at spee of 4GHz+ But the Cell will most likely be a 32-Bit CPU. And maybe will lose out to Xbox 2. Btw i m soon getting a Xbox, any tips/precautions would be really appreciated:-]


----------



## enoonmai (May 5, 2005)

Each core has a 1MB L2 cache? The specifications for the PS3 as of now stand thus:

8 Identical Attached Processing Unit (APU): 64 bits, Single Instruction, Multiple Data (SIMD)
Clock Frequency: 4GHz
Integer Unit: 4 X Integer Units: 32 billion operations per second (32 GFLOPS).
4 X Floating Point Units: 32 billion floating point operations per second (32 GFLOPS)
Register Capacity: 128 times 128 bits
Local Memory / Storage or (LS) per APU: 128 kilobytes SRAM
Main Memory: Main Memory: 64-bit XDR-RAM at 6.4GHz
Memory Bandwidth: (dual-channel = 102.4 GB/s)
DMA: 1 channel per APU
Direct Memory to APU Access: 1,024 bits wide per channel. (8 Channels)
LS to Register: 128bits
Registers to Floating Point or Integer Units: 384 bits per channel
Floating Point or Integer Units to Register: 128 bits per channel
Gate Width: 0.10 micron
Pixel Fill Rate: 16 G/Sec
Display Output:
NTSC/PAL
Digital TV (DTV)
VESA (maximum 1280 x 1024 pixels)
High Defenition TV (HDTV)
Max Resolution: ~2560 x 1920
Disc Device-CD-ROM and DVD-ROM/Blu-Ray


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2005)

Big news fellas!!! Actual images of the Xbox 360 have been leaked!!! They were taken at the taping of the MTV show and show the console, the headset, controller, camera, etc. It is silver and does indeed have wireless controllers. Get the scoop at IGN:

*xbox360.ign.com/articles/611/611226p1.html


----------



## geek_rohit (May 10, 2005)

Whoa baby!!!
It looks hot.
Can't wait to get my hands on it. Waiting for its launch eagerly. Will get to see more good games for it soon I guess. The screenies of the Rugby was something imagine the other games.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 10, 2005)

Well the Specs of XBOX 360 are leaked

*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=318457

3.2 GHZ, Tripple core based CPU, 48 pipelines ATI R520 based card, it will take 5 years in reality for ATI to reach 48 pipelines on a desktop as well as nvidia, 512 MB GDD3 Memory, dam

I wonder, will MS bundle a Liquid cooling system with this BOX


----------



## tarey_g (May 11, 2005)

@the pic shows xbox simillar to the last pic leaked which was also posted by someone in this topic, looks good



@gx, ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sourabh (May 11, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @the pic shows xbox simillar to the last pic leaked which was also posted by someone in this topic, looks good



i guess it was me


----------



## sunnydiv (May 11, 2005)

wow man, 48 pipelines

how much are these monsters expected to cost

and wasnt ps3 gonna come jan 2006 ?


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2005)

Xbox 360 will probably cost $299 and $399 for the two different versions. The PS3 aint coming until next summer at least. Sony haven't said anything about the release except for a 2006 release.


----------



## icecoolz (May 11, 2005)

ah man! I want I want I want!  And I just abt recovered financially from my marriage expenditure just now...oh well....credit card here I come! lol.


----------



## enoonmai (May 11, 2005)

LOL, don't do that!  I was nearly tempted to fish out the plastic piece for the PSP this Sunday when I held it in my hands again. It took a really superhuman effort to realize that the console is bit pricey for now and there aren't enough games available for it. The 360 is something that I would buy too, but I would wait a bit so that the prices come down. BTW, wasn't there a MCE version of the XBox, is that the one for the $400 mark? That is something that I think would be worth investing in, as I read somewhere that it could also play select PC titles as well.


----------



## sunnydiv (May 11, 2005)

[edited]: its nice that u have read the book  , EMOTIONAL ROI  is a relatively new concept for me.


----------



## enoonmai (May 11, 2005)

HUH!?? Wrong choice of words? Were we talking about Kiyosaki and financial literacy or IPOs here? I HAVE read the book, FYI, but I don't see why you are bringing that in now. I consider it a "personal investment", one that brings me full value as far as an emotional ROI is concerned, if that's what you mean. I am not looking to make it work to get me money. Investment is not necessarily something that involves financial gain, now, is it? Everything that I spend on is an investment, because it works for me.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2005)

@enoonmai: As per the info I have read, the two versions will differ in one main aspect: a detachable HDD. I think Bill Gates had said that the 360 will use an interface that will be similar to windows. Maybe they will release a fully tricked out version for around $500 that will serve all the functions you could possibly need 

But as of now, speculation is that there are two versions that will cost $299 and $399


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (May 12, 2005)

Since the Xbox show isn't going to be shown on MTV India, why doesn't everybody here log onto MTV India and ask them to air that show. I've already done that and if they get enough requests for that show they might actually air it here. After all everybody can't watch that show on the internet or download it from p2p.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2005)

Well, XBOX 360 has been officially unvailed on MTV in US, here is the compleate info to read

Article at Anandtech

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2414&p=3

Official Console specs

*www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox360/factsheet.htm

Controller Info

*www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox360/peripheralsfactsheet.htm

Hmm, Unified shader model, hmm, this means single pipeline which can do both Shader & vertex processig, more efifecient then current architecture of different pipelines for different work


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 13, 2005)

Well guys, for those who would like to see the unveiling, here is the link, courtsey Enoonmai. It's a torrent, so use a bittorrent client to download it. Will look out for http links if possible.


----------



## enoonmai (May 13, 2005)

One slight warning, though, there is no official confirmation on whether its the real deal or not. My download is 48% done and I would recommend fans to wait for this sucker to finish his download by tonight and confirm if this is the real deal. The file is, after all, 180MB. 

EDIT:

The file IS the real deal. Gentlemen, start your downloads! This is definitely something you gotta see. For those that can't wait or can't download, 180MB, here's the sweet deal!

Well, it had to come. The XBox 360 unveiling video is out for download on TorrentSpy here. For those of you who want to know more, but cant download the 180MB video, here's some info and screenshots from my X-perience. The program begins with a couple of people across various countries (possibly the ones in which the XBox will be released. Country list includes the USA, France, Japan, Germany, Brazil, Switzerland, UK, Spain, South Africa, Australia, Mexico and Thailand) carrying  their XBox 360s around in a sleek silver colored shoulder bag, which looks like it may come along with the console. If not, then it is definitely something to be purchased.

The show then gets under way with Elijah Wood (LOTR, The Good Son, etc.) hosting the presentation and giving a preview of what's going to come in the next 20 minutes, which includes an in-depth look into the console, the XBox Design Labs, the games, multiplayer with celebrities and pro gamers and a special performance by "The Killers."

The program first focuses on the gaming revolution and how it got there. Host Jim Schearer of MTV2 gives viewers the lowdown on how gaming has evolved from Pong all the way to the games for the XBox 360. There are some fleeting, yet mightily split-second gameplay videos of a Resident Evil-type game, NFS: Most Wanted, the new Madden NFL game, Project Gotham Racing 3 and some other FPSes (maybe Ghost Recon 3, I couldn't be sure!) While Jim talks about the gaming revolution since Pong (72), the Atari 2600 (77) and games such as PacMan, Space Invaders, Donkey Kong and Mario Bros. and the screens show even the older Nintendo GameBoy, it suddenly leaps forward to 2001 and launch of the first XBox, with absolutely no mention of the Sony PS/PS2 or the GameCube. (Of course, no big surprise there!) 

Once that is complete, we fast forward to the present and Elijah Wood presents "the future of gaming", upon which the girl from the opening shots walk onto the stage with the XBox and proceeds to lovingly fix it on the central base and power up the Ring Of Light. The traditional green laser light that's the trademark of the console comes on all around it, and a top-side pan shows the entire stage, along with the lasers to be one big XBox 360 logo. The multimedia presentation starts, with the new XBox logo, and how its supposed to be always connected, personalized, etc. etc. 

Then comes the mindblowingly great song and video "Mr. Brightside" from "The Killers" which is something that has to be seen to be believed. From having the Rolling Stones perform "Start Me Up!" at the Windows 95 launch, to the song that goes "...It's Killing Me!" at the XBox 360 launch, Microsoft sure knows their advertising tactics. A PlayStation "killer"? Let's wait and see! 

After the performance that will leave you with a really tingling sensation and a mad adrenaline rush, Elijah Wood talks to Lil Jon (the greedy pig hopes to get a free XBox 360) and they play around with the psychedelic, transforming XBox 360 logo.

After a short commercial break, Jim Schearer talks to Tony Hawk who has new games coming out for the XBox 360, including American Wasteland, which he describes as "one seamless giant level." Huh! I don't play the game anyway, but those that do, drool, 'coz this LOOKS great! Then we are shown the other games that will be out for the XBox 360, including Tiger Woods PGA Tour 06, Need For Speed Most Wanted and Madden NFL 06. 

Next up, customization of the XBox 360. Sway talks to "Pimp My Ride" customization experts Ryan and Mad Mike of West Coast Customs, who customize their XBox 360 experience. These guys are nuts and cool at the same time. They take an older XBox apart, sand it down, paint deathfaces on it, plug an LCD monitor with some flashy green LEDs and the finished product will blow your mind away! Johnathan Hayes, the lead XBox designer and Matt Day, Designer, Astro, take a tour of the XBox Headquarters at Redmond, WA. They run through the evolution of design, where they designed the whole 360 console from the original XBOx design. A whole gamut of designs (including the one that looked like the Photoshopped heatsink are all Microsoft designs that were later abandoned) The Executive Producer of the XBox 360, J Allard, talks about the skinnable faceplates and a whole range of skins and talks about the "monster inside." 

First up, the Live Marketplace, the place on XBox Live like EBay, where you can actually conduct micro-transactions. Also featured are game downloads, where you can automatically download free and premium content with a single selection, say maps for Halo 2 or Perfect Dark Zero , etc. In fact, the display actually prompts that particular XBox 360 to download three new maps for Halo 2. (I guess backward compatibility is not an issue if the console can play Halo 2, huh?) After a short commercial break, its time to showcase some more games such as Kameo: Elements of Power, Gears of War, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 3, Project Gotham Racing 3, NBA 2K6, Quake IV (WOOOHOOO!), Call of Duty 2 (Double WOOOOHOOOO!), The Darkness (from Majesco of BloodRayne fame).

After the previews, four gamers (Amy Brady (AthenaPMS), Matt Leto (Yvos), Delroy Palmer (D-Mega), Estelle Ellis (Motion Capture Artist)) get a chance to try out Perfect Dark Zero deathmatch at Rare Studios, UK. First off, THEY get to try out MoCap and check out unfinished (wireframe/basic textures) sequences from the PDZ game. Here we learn some juicy information on the game, such as the game having 5000 polygons per character, about 300,000 polygons in the background, support for 50 or more players online, interaction with all the objects in the game, which includes FULLY-destructible objects, etc. The demo level that these people try out is mind boggling (2-player splitscreen) with the ability to switch to different vision modes on the fly, excellent vehicles (which seem to control like a charm) and a lot more. After completing their training in the UK, they return for a 4-on-4 team deathmatch with celebrities such as Omarion and Joseph Hahn (Linkin Park), Uzi and Wilder Valderrama. Team One wins in the end with a single leading frag. And that concludes the presentation of the XBox 360, which closes with another killer performance from "The Killers."

I have created a gallery of 40 screenshots from the video as well as some select video segments featuring upcoming games. Find them here:

MTV & XBox 360 Launch Video Photo Gallery (40 screenshots)
XBox Games Video 1 (3.25MB-xviD)
XBox Games Video 2 (3.25MB-xviD)


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2005)

I was really disappointed with the show. They concentrated more on silly stuff like celebrities and the Killers than the console. They said nothing about the controllers and never even showed them properly. The accessories were completely missing from the show and the upcoming game clips were way too brief. And the show did not give any new info other than what everyone already knows. Much better to read www.ign.com and www.gamespy.com they'll tell you more than the show


----------



## enoonmai (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, that was something I noticed. But then how much could these guys cram into a 20 minute program? Plus, this was more of a hype-inducing PR stunt before the E3. The real juice about the console will be at the E3, not on an MTV show. Plus, there was only one guy that was interested in the technical details, the others wouldn't even know what the team would be talking to. I dont suppose Elijah Wood would be interested in knowing if it was an R500 or an R520 ATI card behind the scenes.  For a preview, it was good, and set the mood for the console for E3, which is where the fun REALLY begins!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 13, 2005)

Whoa! Great screens. The download link doesn't work. Anyways, have fired up my BitComet client and downloading the vid now. 30ks now, so will have it soon.


----------



## tarey_g (May 13, 2005)

or u can download it from here(44 MB), no torrent fuss

*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_xb360_unveiling.wmv


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 14, 2005)

Thats great Tarey, wish you had put that sonner. My torrent download is already 30% complete, so no point switching back to this one.

Btw, it being 44Mb means that its a low-res one right? Hasen't Gametrailers relased the HD version for download yet?

EDIT 1: Yohooo, download complete, took 2 hrs and 17mins. Not bad! Anyways, lemme go and view the show.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2005)

Hm, bit-tech has given an article comparing the XBOX 360 & PC Gaming, 

*www.bit-tech.net/columns/2005/05/13/xbox_360_pc_enthusiasts/1.html

Untill now PC games were better just due to Online gameplay capability, but now since XBOX has XBOX Live, I don't find a single place where PC gaming is better, it's on par with the console


----------



## tarey_g (May 14, 2005)

@ctrl_alt_del,  the resolution is good 480x270 pix

the wmv compression is gooood, nice lookin vids yet small in size


----------



## tarey_g (May 14, 2005)

Downloaded the vid , baaaaaaah  time waste ..


----------



## Sourabh (May 15, 2005)

*iPod to Connect With Xbox 360*

"Microsoft may be battling the iPod on the digital music front, but on the gaming side Redmond has embraced its Apple rival. The Xbox 360 will enable users to connect a portable music player, including an iPod, to the system and browse or play back music through the console's interface while watching 50 visualizations.

"We see the Xbox 360 as replacing your CD player in your entertainment center, but also as the best digital media amplifier available," said Xbox 360 product manager Barry Steinglass. "Your PC is a great place to manage your music, but it's not always the best place to enjoy it. With Xbox 360 you've got one central place to listen to all your music on the best sound system in the house."

Source: BetaNews
________________


----------



## tarey_g (May 15, 2005)

hmmm 
i don't have a ipod
i don't even own a xbox , xbox360 !!!!!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 16, 2005)

XBox 360 In-Game and Menu Images

*Need I Say More?*


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2005)

today (20th may) there was an article in times of india with a screen shot from the game "last oddesy". it was mindblowing. 

the xbox 360s comming at the right time. just when consoles were losing to the pc in areas of graphics (san anreas will look better on pc than on ps2) comes the resuructor! xbox 360 long live microsoft!!


----------



## Sourabh (May 23, 2005)

Xbox 360 Dashboard: Games

*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/37.jpg
The Games panel of the Xbox 360 Dashboard lists available titles, including downloaded content, and Achievements earned in each game.

Xbox 360 System Configuration
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/50.jpg

Xbox 360 Dashboard: Media
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/38.jpg
The Media panel of the Xbox 360 Dashboard offers access to music, photos, as well as content stored on a networked Windows Media Center PC.

Xbox 360 Dashboard: Xbox Live
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/39.jpg
The main Xbox Live panel of the Dashboard lists messages, friends and provides access to the Xbox Marketplace.

Xbox Live Marketplace
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/40.jpg
From the Xbox Live Marketplace, users will be able to purchase games, themes and other virtual goods. The Xbox 360 will come with a free Silver membership to Xbox Live.

Invite a Friend
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/41.jpg
Xbox Live users can receive invites from friends interested in playing a game. Each invite can include an audio or video message attached.

Xbox Live Friend List
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/42.jpg
Xbox 360 users can view their Xbox Live friends sorted by the game they are currently playing.

Game Downloads
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/43.jpg
Xbox Live will offer free downloads of arcade games.

My Arcade Games
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/44.jpg
The Xbox 360 will list already downloaded arcade games for quick access.

Xbox 360 Media Browsing
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/45.jpg
The Xbox 360 will be able to browse available music for playback directly on the console.

Now Playing
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/46.jpg
The Now Playing screen will show the current song, as well as visualizations.

Xbox 360 Visuals
*images.six.betanews.com/albums/6/47.jpg
While playing music, Xbox 360 users can view full screen visualizations that go along with the music. Users can control the visuals using the Xbox controller.

Source: BetaNews


----------



## Sourabh (May 26, 2005)

*Speculation about XBox 360's OS*

*Speculation about XBox 360's OS*

As we stated in our previous story on this topic, the earlier Xbox was based on a Pentium-family processor and was said to run a variant of Windows 2000. But the new Xbox 360 has a completely different architecture, based on a custom triple-core IBM PowerPC processor along with other specialty silicon including a custom graphics processor made by ATI, plus 512MB of system DRAM.

Since neither Windows XP nor Windows CE supports the PowerPC architecture (Windows hasn't supported PowerPC architecture since Windows NT 4.0 SP3), we devised the following set of alternatives for the Xbox 360's embedded OS:

- A hitherto unpublicized port by Microsoft of Windows XP or Windows CE to the PowerPC

- A version of some off-the-shelf embedded OS, possibly even a variant of BSD Unix or #%$@& (sorry, our censors deleted the "L-word")

- A new embedded software platform developed specifically for Xbox use.

Read More/Source: Windowsfordevices
__________________


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 5, 2005)

*Speech recognition tech coming to the 360*


Fonix Speech announced today that it will be providing its voice command technology to developers of the Xbox 360. Fonix is currently delivering their techonology to Xbox developers. Companies such as Ubisoft, Novalogic, and VU Games have released titles employing their technology.

"Microsoft is pleased to continue its relationship with Fonix for Xbox 360," says Brian Schmidt, Program Manager, Audio and Voice Technologies, Microsoft. "By incorporating Fonix's speech recognition technology into our Xbox 360 development kit, game developers can give players a fun and natural way of interacting with their games."

"Working with Microsoft enables Fonix to offer market-leading voice command solutions for next-generation products and to offer new interface possibilities for game developers and players," says Tim K. Hong, VP, Fonix Games. "Fonix looks forward to contributing to a new generation of videogames as developers use Xbox 360 to showcase greater possibilities for voice recognition in games

source


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL! Who knows how true it is but check this. 

*img350.imageshack.us/img350/9180/30600000000464994ve.jpg



> It’s possible that we’re all just falling prey to some sort of viral marketing on Microsoft’s part, but someone just auctioned off a wired Xbox 360 controller on eBay (they claim they got it at a game developer’s conference). We missed our chance to bid, but some poor fool paid $91 for the privilege of owning a controller that won’t have an accompanying console for at least a couple more months (yeah, we know they could use the controller with a PC, but still).



Source: Engadget


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 26, 2005)

hahaha...lol...gawd only knows if it is really a controller or not...lol!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol eBay!!! I wonder why people fall for such obvious fakes. And why pay $91 that will cost $50 (wireless) or 40 (wired) when the 360 releases?

By the way, in case you didn't notice, the pix of the Xenon Development were actually those of a PowerMac!! As it was revealed that MS used a Mac to run games at E3, I looked at the Xenon pix again and instantly recognized them!! So those pix were right...but unfortunately, they weren't those of the actual console!

PS: And oh, I'm editing the thread title to remove the [Big Update].


----------

